# Experience Points Gone?



## aurance (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, I can't see anyone's XP, nor can I see mine, or add to any. Have experience points been disabled? Sorry if I'm missing something completely obvious.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. I've also got a notice that I have XP, but I can't acknowledge it (it just takes me to a page saying that there are no subscribed threads there).


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, just noticed this myself when I wanted to XP someone for a hilarious comment.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 9, 2012)

I think they disabled it because how craptacular the server has been as a result of 5e killing dnd websites.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 9, 2012)

I broke it. (Sorry!)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 9, 2012)

Still all the facebook, twitter, iphone and android stuff I don't use, but the third thing (after tags and blogs) I use gets disabled for speed.

Comment assumes Relique du Madde is right with his suspicion.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Still all the facebook, twitter, iphone and android stuff I don't use, but the third thing (after tags and blogs) I use gets disabled for speed.




Links don't slow the server down.  Database queries do.  It'll be back in a day or so.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 10, 2012)

XP have been temporarily disabled while the site traffic is very high, as they were notably slowing things down.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jan 10, 2012)

Sad. I see someone XP'd me and I just want to know what post it was, it's sitting there under my name, taunting me horribly!


----------



## Jack7 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## aurance (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I did.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 10, 2012)

Exp schmexp. I like many of the comments that come along with it.


----------

